
The ambitious plan to build a Minecraft version of Australia - adrian_mrd
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2020-06-13/minecraft-australia-build-the-earth/12344720
======
guiand
If anything, projects like these can be interesting time capsules in the
future, both preserving the city itself and providing some clues about which
landmarks were most detailed, and which parts of those landmarks were so
detailed.

One thing that comes to mind is UC Berkeley's "Blockeley"[1] server a bunch of
students built in the same vein. Some very specific parts of campus are
insanely detailed; the V&A Cafe even has furniture where most buildings are
hollow facades.

It's also interesting as a virtual meetup environment... at Berkeley, the
official graduation this year was even held in the Minecraft server.

[1]: [https://www.blockeley.com/](https://www.blockeley.com/)

